# Crack microSD password



## CA50 (Oct 31, 2009)

I have got 1gb microSD card. I password protected it and now i forgot the password. Please tell me a way to recover or crack the card so that i can reuse it.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Oct 31, 2009)

CA50 said:


> I have got 1gb microSD card.



Whats the laughing matter?

Just connect your micro sd card to pc via card reader, then you will find a text in root folder of the card, open it and bingo there is your password or if you cant find anything just format your card.


----------



## CA50 (Oct 31, 2009)

hey dude when i connect my mem card with my pc then after a long time Removable drive is shown, but when i chech its properties every things shows 0kb. I cannot even format it. Is there any software to recover or crack the password.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Oct 31, 2009)

CA50 said:


> hey dude when i connect my mem card with my pc then after a long time Removable drive is shown, but when i chech its properties every things shows 0kb. I cannot even format it. Is there any software to recover or crack the password.


Check if your mem card reader isn't faulty

Where you added password, in phone or in pc?


----------



## CA50 (Nov 1, 2009)

Gauravs90 said:


> Check if your mem card reader isn't faulty
> 
> Where you added password, in phone or in pc?



Thats not the thing!!
my card reader is fine. When i insert the card in my cell phone then it askes for password which i don`t have...


----------



## max_demon (Nov 1, 2009)

mee to face same problem , card not mounting without entering password .


----------



## CA50 (Nov 1, 2009)

max_demon said:


> mee to face same problem , card not mounting without entering password .



yeh that the problem
any idea


----------



## CA50 (Nov 3, 2009)

whats up fnds plz help me, i don`t want 2 lose my card...


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2009)

same problem here. any help...?


----------



## CA50 (Nov 11, 2009)

Skud said:


> same problem here. any help...?



what help!!!
i m also waiting for help


----------

